# Where to live in toronto



## leannegold1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm looking into different areas of Toronto to live in, bearing in mind I will probably work in the main part of Toronto can anyone advise on areas within an hour commute or less of the centre of Toronto to look at properties. Thanks


----------

